# If you like to read old recipes.....



## PattY1

I surfed on to this site that has links to Fee E-Books. Fourteen are PDF and two are Google E-Reader. Enjoy!!

Scroll down for the recipe links.

Chuckwagon Chow - Pioneer Living Survival


----------



## justplainbill

Problem with old recipes can include the identity and measurements as well as the availability of ingredients.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is neat, Patty!  Thanks!


----------



## PattY1

justplainbill said:


> *Problem with old recipes can include the identity and measurements as well as the availability of ingredients.*




I don't see this as a problem.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks Patty, this is interesting!

It reminds me of The mother Earth News and Harrowsmith from my Hippy daze!


----------



## Mad Cook

PattY1 said:


> I surfed on to this site that has links to Fee E-Books. Fourteen are PDF and two are Google E-Reader. Enjoy!!
> 
> Scroll down for the recipe links.
> 
> Chuckwagon Chow - Pioneer Living Survival


Couldn't find the Chuck Wagon Chow but what a fascinatingly paranoid web-site! An interesting insight into how (some of) the other half live, though.

I noticed in the Transportation section there were no entries in the Horse sub-section. A serious omission, I feel. Transport, warmth, companionship and, in extremis, you could eat it.


----------



## Hoot

For even older recipes, you can explore the Gode Cookery website for medieval fare.


----------



## Termy

Well if they don't give it up maybe we think of our own. 

It seems boring. Most of it will be stew. What else ? On the trail and in town last they got meat, potatoes, carrots, onions. 

Maybe they got some chicken now and then. That does not last long without refrigeration. 

On the trail of course they shot something, and others no doubt went fishing. Of course you want something with it. 

When food got low they probably turned to rabbit. You can get them easily with bow and arrow. That should satisfy the need for meat. 

Termydote:

Yeas ago in my old neighborhood, at the end of the street we had old Man Friedl. House o the hill, he used to let us drop our lawn waste down the hill until the Army Corps of Military Engineers told him not to.

One day he is out there with some animal cages. I walked down. There was somebody there and they said "Is this guy alright ?" and he said yes. 

So I came to ask about the animals cages so I asked about the animal cages he was throwing out. 

He said they raised rabbits and that is how they got their meat during the depression. 

I liked talking with that old Man. It was a different perspective. 

If I could get around I would go talk to old people in homes, and in VA. Pick me up some war stories, why not ?

But raising rabbits during the depression... Wow

T


----------



## dragnlaw

and people still raise rabbits for food...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw, Mad Cook and Hoot. Miss those two. Wonder what ever happened to them...


----------



## dragnlaw

Hoot I didn't know but I think of Mad Cook often, several others are on that list too.


----------



## JonasStax

Project Gutenberg:
https://www.gutenberg.org/

UTSA’s Mexican Cookbook Collection:
https://digital.utsa.edu/digital/custom/mexicancookbooks

Medieval Cookery:
https://medievalcookery.com/index.html

Reddit has links to cookbooks and recipes. Scroll down the following, many books are listed in the comments.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Cooking/comments/gxlby5/do_you_have_any_really_old_cultural_or_family/

https://www.reddit.com/r/Old_Recipes/

https://www.reddit.com/r/Old_Recipes/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

https://www.reddit.com/r/Old_Recipe...bought_this_huge_lot_of_mostly_old_cookbooks/


----------

